# How to Install FEDERATED Engine Mysql Server 5.5.9



## nacosta (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello, I'm a newbie on FreeBSD. I hope someone can give me at least some guidelines where to find information for the procedure of installing the Engine FEDERATED on mysql server.

I've been doing some research with google help, but not sure yet about the process.

We have a hosting that uses ezjail, our mysql version is 5.5.9 and when I run show engines displays:


```
+--------------------+---------+------------------------------------------------------------+--------------+------+------------+
| Engine             | Support | Comment                                                    | Transactions | XA   | Savepoints |
+--------------------+---------+------------------------------------------------------------+--------------+------+------------+
| InnoDB             | DEFAULT | Supports transactions, row-level locking, and foreign keys | YES          | YES  | YES        |
| PERFORMANCE_SCHEMA | YES     | Performance Schema                                         | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| MRG_MYISAM         | YES     | Collection of identical MyISAM tables                      | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| CSV                | YES     | CSV storage engine                                         | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| MyISAM             | YES     | MyISAM storage engine                                      | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| MEMORY             | YES     | Hash based, stored in memory, useful for temporary tables  | NO           | NO   | NO         |
+--------------------+---------+------------------------------------------------------------+--------------+------+------------+
```


----------



## mix_room (Mar 22, 2011)

```
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysqlXY-server

make config
```

?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2011)

It's not being built by the port. There's also no option for it.

You can edit the port's Makefile, find the CMAKE lines and add:

```
-DWITH_FEDERATED_STORAGE_ENGINE
```

BUT, I haven't tested this and it might not build or work at all.


----------



## francisco (Dec 20, 2012)

Do this to enable FEDERATED storage engine on FreeBSD 9

1) `# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server`
2) `# ee Makefile`
# add this line to CMAKE_ARGS: -DWITH_FEDERATED_STORAGE_ENGINE=1 \

```
CMAKE_ARGS+=    -DINSTALL_DOCDIR="share/doc/mysql" \
                -DINSTALL_DOCREADMEDIR="share/doc/mysql" \
                -DINSTALL_INCLUDEDIR="include/mysql" \
                -DINSTALL_INFODIR="info" \
                -DINSTALL_LIBDIR="lib/mysql" \
                -DINSTALL_MANDIR="man" \
                -DINSTALL_MYSQLDATADIR="/var/db/mysql" \
                -DINSTALL_MYSQLSHAREDIR="share/mysql" \
                -DINSTALL_MYSQLTESTDIR="share/mysql/tests" \
                -DINSTALL_PLUGINDIR="lib/mysql/plugin" \
                -DINSTALL_SBINDIR="libexec" \
                -DINSTALL_SCRIPTDIR="bin" \
                -DINSTALL_SHAREDIR="share" \
                -DINSTALL_SQLBENCHDIR="share/mysql" \
                -DINSTALL_SUPPORTFILESDIR="share/mysql" \
                -DWITH_LIBEDIT=0 \
                -DWITH_FEDERATED_STORAGE_ENGINE=1 \
                -DWITH_LIBWRAP=1
```

3) Save and leave ee editor with ESC ENTER

4) `# make; make install clean;`

5) `# cd /var/db/mysql`
`# ee my.cnf`
# under [mysqld] add this: *federated*


```
[mysqld]
federated
serverid = 10
...
```

6) `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server restart`

7) to check if its installed and working enter mysql and do this: *mysql -u root -p*

```
mysql> show engines;

+--------------------+---------+----------------------------------------+--------------+------+------------+
| Engine             | Support | Comment                                | Transactions | XA   | Savepoints |
+--------------------+---------+----------------------------------------+--------------+------+------------+
| InnoDB             | DEFAULT | Supports transactions, row-level lockin| YES          | YES  | YES        |
| FEDERATED          | YES     | Federated MySQL storage engine         | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| MyISAM             | YES     | MyISAM storage engine                  | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| CSV                | YES     | CSV storage engine                     | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| MRG_MYISAM         | YES     | Collection of identical MyISAM tables  | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| PERFORMANCE_SCHEMA | YES     | Performance Schema                     | NO           | NO   | NO         |
| MEMORY             | YES     | Hash based, stored in memory, useful fo| NO           | NO   | NO         |
+--------------------+---------+----------------------------------------+--------------+------+------------+
7 rows in set (0.00 sec)
```

Go rock ;-)


----------



## nacosta (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the guidelines


----------



## gadeshi (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a build failed with this error:

```
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/work/mysql55-server-5.5.35.tbz'
tar: lib/mysql/plugin/ha_federated.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server.
[root@sith /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server]#
```


----------

